# Do dogs get bored with their food?



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

I have noticed lately that Maverick hasn't been touching his food in the morning. He won't eat until it's late in the afternoon. He will eat treats that I give him and when training, he goes crazy for cheese. At night, it takes a while before he touches his food. He would smell it and then ignore. I thought he was just distracted by us so we started ignoring him until he was done with his bowl. I have tried different ways of serving his food. Some times with yogurt, other times with chicken broth, or sprinkled with cheese on top and olive oil. But he only gets excited by it only the 1st few days and then goes back to ignoring it. Is he being smart and holds off until I give him something more tasty?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I've got to mix Roxy's with wet food or she wont touch it...and that is with a variety of kibble choices from Earthborn Holistic .

so to answer your question I do believe they get bored with it. At least some do.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My guy gets bored with his food but it's probably my fault for switching it so much when he was a puppy. Now we have to switch it about 2-3 times a year or he won't he his breakfast until like 4PM which is way too close to when we feed him at night.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

I, too, have switched about 3x now. He loves it until we get to half of the bag and he starts to ignore it. I'm worried that his digestive system with the consistent change, but he seems to be doing fine. He hasn't had diarrhea yet.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not when they are truly hungry.....but I enjoy variety....so might my dog.


SuperG


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think raw fed dogs get bored.. ?


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Today, he didn't eat his morning meal until 4pm. I gave him his kibble with broth I boiled from chicken bones at around 7pm and he ate it right off. I gave him a second serving and he still finished it. Do I just feed him at night then?


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

How old is he? Mine started that same behavior late August, I thought it might have been the heat. However, he "goes off his feed" several times a week. He's 18 months old. We've changed up his food frequently because of itchiness, but always mixed it thoroughly and switched slowly. Now, I tend to think maybe he's done growing rapidly. He's just a little thinner, and very active and happy, so I don't know...


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

He is a year and a half, 90 lbs.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Adding some boiling water can sometimes do the trick.
My dog acts like his never seen food before, I don't think I'll be having problems with him


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine seems to get a bit bored, but I never change his main chow. I do change up his training treats.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maverick M said:


> He is a year and a half, 90 lbs.


Same as mine. Maybe it's a phase. I'm happy with his energy, his coat..(but, he is testing the limits a bit with OB). We will see. I think in the winter, when he burns more calories to stay warm, plus he gets more outside exercise, will be the test. I will try the hot water, or maybe hot salt free beef broth.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Both of my boys are food hounds! They NEVER refuse to eat and always finish their food.

They get fed twice a day, in the morning and then at night.

Both dogs are eating Fromm dog food, my GSD eats all of the flavors of the Fromm Four-Star Grain-Free line and my Dalmatian eats the Fromm Chicken a la Veg, he cannot be rotated with different flavors because of skin issues and because Dalmatians have issues with purines.

They do sometimes get treats, their treats are carrots, blackberries, apples, peanut butter, cheese or cottage cheese.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

My two thoughts:

By changing his food every time he seems uninterested you are creating a picky eater. The more you change it and add to it, the more reason for him to hold out for something better. Dogs are scavengers by nature and should not be picky. Give him 15mins from when the bowl touches the floor. If he doesn't eat it, put the food away for the next meal.

My other thought is (and I could have read this wrong) but perhaps he's self regulating and only needs to eat once a day...


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Adding things every time he refuses the food only makes it worse. They will only try to push it further. Alice is doing the same too and I am having a tough time with her right now. She looks so boney thanks to her poor diet. I know nothing is wrong with her cuz she eats when I feed her raw once a week and she eats her treats. Other days she just ignores her evening meal n eats her morning meal Very Very Slowly.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! I think I am making it worse by switching often and adding too many goodies to make it more appealing. I did the 20minute rule the past 3 days and he still just eats at night, also very slowly. 

I might end up just feeding him at night. I am just worried that he'll get thin and be deficient in some nutrients. I hope he will start growing his 2nd coat soon because winter starts early here.


----------



## KellyDentonCA (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone! New member here, so pardon if I missed anything. My Stella is almost 2 years old and is the pickiest eater I have ever known. We feed twice a day (morning and night) and she refuses to eat her whole meal and sometimes won't even take a bite. I have tried EVERYTHING. Taking it away after 10-15 minutes doesn't work because she is soo stubborn she just makes herself sick. I have tried raw diet, every kibble imaginable, though I've had the best luck with Bil-Jac. Mixed Wet and Dry food and hand made dog food recipes in crock pots every three days. Just when I think I've found a food she likes, she stops eating it. She is already a thin build about 70lbs. She had emergency bloat surgery earlier this year and recovered well, but just got even pickier afterwards! Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

